# enzo wagon



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Is this just wrong?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4078178568/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4078181780/

I kinda like it!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Well you have to get the groceries somehow. Looks cool.
Russell


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Neat. It uses the back of the old AMT 'flying car'. Kind of a Captain Scarlet look to it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Good AMTronic bash. Like it!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Very clever kitbash. I can see some issues with blending the AMTronic into the sides of the Ferrari body. It would be interesting to see what the completed car looks like.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

issues!? ISSUES!!?? I ready to pull my hair out, but it will not defeat me!


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I like it!
Hope to see it finished.

George


----------

